# power adapter for LED light



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone know where i can get a new adapter?
bought a light, power adapter is faulty and so was the replacement sent.
thinking of a laptop charger but those can get pricey. looking for alternatives.

Also, i used the power for my Shaw modem and it worked even though the specs were quite off
input was .6A and output was 2A


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

The outputs don't necessarily need to match, as long as it has enough Amperage (same or more). You are looking for the 12v step down more than anything. The adapter 
"pushes" the voltage and your light will "draw" amps. Simple explanation but mostly true. Just do what any honest person would do. Call shaw and tell them you need a replacement because yours is fried =D


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Go to Value Village or Salvation Army. They have a pile of transformers/adapters. Hopefully, one you can use.
You will be looking for input of at least 100V to 130V and output of 12V and at least 6 A or amps.
On the line that says "warning", to the right of it: you want the new transformer to have the same symbols as in your old.
This symbol signifies that at the 12 V plug in, the center is positive and the outside is negative. You want to keep the polarity the same in the new unit you buy


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

IIRC the load has to be able to provide enough to be drawn otherwise it can cause overheating and a fire.
So far, having trouble locating something rated for 6A. I've found 3A. blergh..

I've sent a message to the seller but IDK what to expect since they've already sent a "replacement" and might just choose to disregard/ignore me


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

imtrippedup said:


> IIRC the load has to be able to provide enough to be drawn otherwise it can cause overheating and a fire.
> So far, having trouble locating something rated for 6A. I've found 3A. blergh..
> 
> I've sent a message to the seller but IDK what to expect since they've already sent a "replacement" and might just choose to disregard/ignore me


Well, maybe its not a problem with the transformer. If you had an electrical meter, you could see if the new transformer is putting out the correct power. Process of elimination.
You ever come out to Surrey?


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately, I do not and my volt meter was stolen when my car was broken into in the past 
I started asking friends last night so I can do some further testing.
Will post back with updates. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Check mainelectronics, they usually have all sorts of power supplies

4554 Main Street, Vancouver, BC, Canada, V5V 3R5
T: 604-872-0267 / F: 604-872-0268

http://www.mainelectronics.com/mnupart.htm

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

try Lee's Electronics on Fraser street. Check their website or call them to figure out what part# and they usually have it in stock and good pricing. Cheers Russ


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

I contacted the seller again, sent them a video to prove it doesn't work (as requested) and they basically told me too bad. It worked here when we checked. 
I got a volt meter and am going to test tonight.



EDIT: tested with volt meter. original power supply and replacement dont work. 
Tested other power supply (same brand light) and bingo. success


----------

